# Model:  Hydraulic lift table



## hobby (Jul 5, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I wanted to design and build a non-engine, mechanical project.

So I decided to experiment with homemade hydraulics system.
Making a model of a portable lift table would be an interesting project.

So I searched the innernet for lift table pictures,
Found this one and studied the picture until I got the concept of how it might work.








This is a video of it in it's hydraulics state.

I used 3 and 1 oil, for the hydraulic fluid.
The last part of the video, I'm lifting a set of 1-2-3 blocks

http://www.youtube.com/v/jd7xknZruyE&hl=en&fs=1

Here are some progress pics throughout the build.

This is the piston and cylinder.
Later in the build I change it out with a diffrent piston and cylinder.












Now build some roller bearings for the bottom rails.

















Now time for some bushings and the legs for the table.

















Now for the center pivot drive bar:







All the pieces thus far.







Time for some assembly:




























Build a base for it, and mill out the bottom bearings channels.


















Time for the back legs pivot points:












Attach the assembly to the base: Test the movements.

















Building a new piston and cylinder.












The cylinder bracing and pivot blocks:





































Table top and pivot bar.
The top bearings get changed out for larger wheel bearings press fitted over the smaller roller bearings, to accomodate proper height of table top.












Now I built another piston and cylinder for the actual hydraulics pump, 
But in these pics it is using just air in the cylinder to check for proper operation of the whole assembly.
Looks like, too much movement with the camera gave blurry pics.












Thankyou..


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jul 5, 2010)

Very nice work!!!---Crummy Video (I suffer from that too.) I design real scissor lift tables for one of my customers.---Brian


----------



## hobby (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks Brian.

I think it was the poor lighting when I was using my computer cam,
it kept on shutting off and turning on during the filming.


----------



## tel (Jul 5, 2010)

Nice little project Hobby - I like to see stuff like that! Thm:


----------



## SAM in LA (Jul 5, 2010)

Hobby,

Thats really thinking outside the box.

You can use your new lift table when you are overhauling one of your engines.

SAM


----------



## kcmillin (Jul 5, 2010)

Great Job Hobby. Thats one cool little project.

Kel


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 5, 2010)

look like you had fun hobby . That is what it is about. remind me of lab jacks used in chem labs. One place I go to has one holding up a toilet. 
Tin


----------



## deere_x475guy (Jul 5, 2010)

Hobby nice project and thanks for the ride....


----------



## hobby (Jul 5, 2010)

Tel, Sam, Kel, Tin, Bob:

Thankyou guys for the nice compliments.

It was fun, building it, 
I think projects involving miniature hydraulics, is going to be on my list of models to build.

Thanks again everyone for the encouraging remarks.

Have a great day...


----------



## ttrikalin (Jul 14, 2010)

very nice and original!
bravo.


----------



## larry1 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hobby,   Really great job,  Larry1


----------



## hobby (Jul 16, 2010)

Tom, Larry1,

Thankyou for stopping by, and having a look.


----------

